# Postbank führt chipTAN-Verfahren ein



## Newsfeed (14 Oktober 2010)

Die Postbank bietet ab dem 16. November im Online-Banking zusätzlich das chipTAN-Verfahren mit optischer Übertragung ein. Das bisherige iTAN-Verfahren mit der Papierliste läuft aus.

Weiterlesen...


----------

